# Man Room Art



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just got this off ebay yesterday. It is 11" x 17". It will be a fine addition to the man room, don't ya think?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing... nice addition to the man-cave :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Fixed.


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

cquon said:


> Just got this off ebay yesterday. It is 11" x 17". It will be a fine addition to the man room, don't ya think?


I like it!!!
But my wife would KILL ME!!!!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

warden291 said:


> I like it!!!
> But my wife would KILL ME!!!!!


:tpd:


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

love it.
the perfect addition to any man cave


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome piece!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice... heh.. :dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Most excellent Doyle


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a good one, a great mix of tasteful and tacky. :tu


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

hk3 said:


> :tpd:


:tpd::tu


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Very Nice.:tu


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried a Gorilla Fingers cigar? The name is interesting...


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

kalvinchris said:


> Has anyone ever tried a Gorilla Fingers cigar? The name is interesting...


I think I will stick cigars made from tobacco. :r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

tchariya said:


> Awesome piece!


:tpd:


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

jbock said:


> I think I will stick cigars made from tobacco. :r


Well, I agree with you there :r

I just remember hearing about this cigar a long time ago and how terrible people thought the name was. I've never heard of someone smoking one yet, I want a review!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice piece there.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

LARS!!!!!


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

kalvinchris said:


> Has anyone ever tried a Gorilla Fingers cigar? The name is interesting...


Good day!

More info:

http://www.gorillafingers.com/promo_of_the_month.php


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

:r:r:r

About the only way to improve that poster would be to put neon around it/on it to, ahem, "accent" the model's particular qualities.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

We need more pics like that!

tt:cb


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

I think I actually bid on that also. Glad to see another BOTL won it. Congrats!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I won this auction last week. Cant wait to get it framed up.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

I like, why not?:ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I hope that came with the number of a good divorce Atty because I'd need one if I bought that in the house.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

My Man Cave has a few mounted African antelope , several old bear bows on the wall and a some elk antlers.

Like the "art" shown in the first thread though as well.

Anyone else see the ART on pages 92 and 93 of the new issue of CA?? 

FN in MT


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

so that is where that pic of my wife went.....:r


should look good framed up and mounted..:tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I won this auction last week. Cant wait to get it framed up.


That is pretty awesome. Billy Martin is probably of favorite baseball person ever--top three definitely, but probably #1.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Don't remember this being a thread about Billy Martin.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't really care what she is supposed to be sellin', but I am buyin'. :dr


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

cquon said:


> Just got this off ebay yesterday. It is 11" x 17". It will be a fine addition to the man room, don't ya think?


Oh yeah I see the cigar now. She must work out.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

floydp said:


> Oh yeah I see the cigar now. She must work out.


It does kind of detract from what they are supposed to be trying to sell, don't it? I saw it and thought to myself "self, that belongs in a room made to smoke pipes and cigars and watch football in."


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Seems like a cigar with Gorilla in the name would be perfect for CS. How are the cigars?

Edit (forgot to add comment on poster): I like the fact that she has some meat on her bones and isn't an emaciated model.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

gnukfu said:


> How are the cigars?


I have no idea. Not even interested in wether they still exist, or ever did. It is just the poster that caught my attention.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

cquon said:


> It does kind of detract from what they are supposed to be trying to sell, don't it? I saw it and thought to myself "self, that belongs in a room made to smoke pipes and cigars and watch football in."


Self has his chit together, I think. I like it Doyle. Has Tamra seen it?


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the gorilla with the sunglasses & cigar is pretty cool...


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

cquon said:


> Just got this off ebay yesterday. It is 11" x 17". It will be a fine addition to the man room, don't ya think?


YYYYYEEEEEEAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cigars and naked women! Must be heaven!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

cquon said:


> Just got this off ebay yesterday. It is 11" x 17". It will be a fine addition to the man room, don't ya think?


I like it, a great addition to any smoking room, or any room at all for that matter.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice! Do you think they make a wallpaper like this?


----------



## BlazinOrange (Nov 22, 2007)

Bax said:


> That's a good one, a great mix of tasteful and tacky. :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Love it! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!!!:tu

She seems to really appreciate Gorilla Fingers!!!


----------

